
What “viable search engine competition” really looks like - signa11
http://blog.nullspace.io/building-search-engines.html
======
VelNZ
I've been very happy using DuckDuckGo
([https://duckduckgo.com](https://duckduckgo.com)) over the last year. I find
I need to refer to google for maybe 1% of my searches, usually for specialized
technical topics.

